# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  جاوا اسکریپت چیست؟!

## nooshinlp

جاوا اسکریپت چیست؟
 :?: جاوا اسکریپت برای اولین بار توسط شرکت Netscape  و با نام  LiveScript  به عنوان نرم افزاری مفید جهت استفاده در دنیای وب به بازار عرضه شد ولی بعدها با حمایت شرکت Sun Microsystems  (پدید آورنده JAVA ) با نام جاوا اسکریپت شناخته شد. 
جاوا اسکریپت یک زبان اسکریپت نویسی است که بیشتر با کد هایHTML   در ارتباط است و دقیقا همانند کدهای HTML  روی پلت فرم های مختلف اجرا می شود یا به عبارتی به وسیله مرورگر های وب interpret  می شود.
اگرچه نت اسکیپ سازنده جاوا اسکریپت است اما در واقع جاوا اسکریپت به سیستم عامل یا  PlatForm خاصی وابسته نیست و با اکثر مرورگر های پیشرفته از جمله Internet Explorer4 و نسخه های بعدی  مایکروسافت کار می کند. البته مرورگر IE مستقیما جاوا اسکریپت را پشتیبانی نمی کند و دارای زبان اسکریپت نویسی مخصوص به خود "Jscript" است که  اکثر وﻳﮋگی های جاوا اسکریپت را پشتیبانی می کند.

امکانات و قابلیت های جاوا اسکریپت: 
 :!: طراحان صفحات وب می توانند با استفاده از Function  ها و  Object  های آماده و از پیش تعریف شده جاوا اسکریپت قابلیت های زیادی را برای صفحات وب ایجاد کنند. برای مثال:
-قالب Html  را طوری طراحی کنند که کاربران بتوانند خود اجزای صفحه وب مثل Background  رنگ یا سایز لینک یا متن را داشته باشند.
-می توان با استفاده از کدهای گرافیکی انیمیشن ایجاد کرد و همچنین صفحاتی را طراحی کرد که کاربر به دلخواه قادر به جابجایی یا تغییر تصاویر گرافیکی باشد . 
-Event  ها را کنترل کند و با جاوا و Plug-in  ها ارتباط داشته باشد.
-فرمهای Clint-Side  ایجاد کند و اطلاعات وارد شده توسط کاربر در فرمها را ارزیابی کند و در صورت وجود هرگونه خطایی در نحوه پر شدن آنها پیغام مناسب را نمایش دهد.

تفاوت جاوا و جاوا اسکریپت:
 :shock: -در  عین حال که جاوا اسکریپت توانایی های بسیاری در زمینه ایجاد و طراحی صفحات وب دارد به علت وجود بعضی از محدودیت ها در آن , تنها برای نوشتن برنامه های کوچک و ساده در صفحات وب بکار می رود.
-بر خلاف جاوا که برنامه های آن قبل از اجرا باید کامپایل شود و به بایت کد تبدیل شود برنامه های جاوا اسکریپت نیازی به کامپایل برای اجرا ندارند و در همان لحظه اجرا بوسیله مرورگر خوانده شده و interpret  می شوند.
-گرچه می توان بوسیله جاوا اسکریپت یک پرسشنامه یا فرم را به server  فرستاد اما جاوا اسکریپت قدرت ایجاد ارتباط متقابل بین server  و client  را به اندازه جاوا ندارد.

موفق باشید  :wink: 
No05h!NLP
http://nooshinlp86.persianblog.com

----------


## ehsan-ets

:تشویق:

----------


## cpuman

سلام 
با تشکر از لطف شما من ممنون از شما که به من در مورد java اطلاعاتی دادید
ممنون 
خداحافظ
 :D  :)  :?  8)  :lol:

----------

